# Any 3D Sign Makers? There is a new forum...



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys! I started a forum that's specific to 3D Sign production. It's been going over pretty well. I have a few guys going around posting on other forums to get the word out and i thought I better do my part as well and I thought of this forum!

Surely there are some sign makers or aspiring sign makers here? If so I would welcome you to join us!

www.3dsignforum.com

Hope to see you there... 


Melissa Jones


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Been there. It's a great Forum. LOT'S of talent there too! You'll recognize names/faces from other Forums also. Check it out!


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Iceman! I've seen your username there.


----------



## Ausworkshop (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Melissa,
I joined a few days ago, its a great forum, thanks so much for putting it all together.

I will spread the word on my local woodworking forums for you if you like.

Andrew


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ausworkshop said:


> Hi Melissa,
> I joined a few days ago, its a great forum, thanks so much for putting it all together.
> 
> I will spread the word on my local woodworking forums for you if you like.
> ...


welcome to the forum, Andrew.


----------

